# Egg shaped soaps



## boyleygod (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to the forum and soap making. I want to make egg shaped or oval soaps and have got some moulds in two halfs. I have tried to stick the two halfs together once the soap has set - I used a kitchen blowtorch! It was quite succesful but rather messy and the finished product looked amateurish. I now have got an eggshaped mould that has two halfs that clip together to set, but how, and at what point do you clip them together? Obviously you can't do it when the soap is still liquid. 
Many thanks in advance for any suggestions.


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 21, 2011)

The best thing is probably using a 3D soap mold: the two halves are held by heavy-duty elastic bands and you pour your soap from the top opening. You have the option to have your soap on a rope too.

Trying to get two half soaps stick together is beyond my talent... the only thing I can think of is to spray them with alcohol (to stick) and press your two molds together before the soap is completely set - don't know if it will work....good luck!


----------



## carebear (Jul 21, 2011)

I used Easter molds from Jello - worked GREAT!  They are egg sized, though.

My mold looked a lot like this, but not exactly, so I cannot promise how it'll come out, but I bet it's pretty darned good.

http://www.kraftcornerstore.com/_e/Mold ... GGLERS.htm


----------



## Catmehndi (Jul 21, 2011)

carebear said:
			
		

> I used Easter molds from Jello - worked GREAT!  They are egg sized, though.
> 
> My mold looked a lot like this, but not exactly, so I cannot promise how it'll come out, but I bet it's pretty darned good.
> 
> http://www.kraftcornerstore.com/_e/Mold ... GGLERS.htm



How COOL are these!?! wow!


----------



## Hazel (Jul 21, 2011)

I've used the Jello Egg Jigglers, too. I had a hard time getting them out of the mold so you'll need to spray it or use mineral oil.

Also, *make *sure they're securely pressed together. Otherwise, you'll lose half of your MP soap.


----------



## saltydog (Jul 24, 2011)

I used the Jello egg molds at Easter too! Everyone loved them!


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooooh, that jello mold looks fantastic.


----------



## Iris Reola (Aug 4, 2011)

Ooooh, that jello mold looks fantastic.


----------

